

Startup Salary Calculator- Thoughts? - collegeportalme

This is one of the messiest topics to talk about- How much can we afford to take as salary? How would you guys feel about a calculator that startups can use to come at this figure.
This calculator would take into account revenue, costs, account balance, city, runway, and every other cost. The idea is that salary every month will not be the same. What do you guys think?
======
oaxacamatt
Q1. Can you give a little more detail about... 'The idea is that salary every
month will not be the same.' Q2. So are you also suggesting that salary is
just a function that you can minimize just like some max/min problem? So for
example, no revenue => no salary. Not everyone wants or likes to be a
salesperson. Comment1: Salary is especially tricky because you are dealing
people not machines. Q3. What happened to treating employees fairly?

